# Grubs found when newly seeding! Treat or leave them?



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Found grubs while I was prepping to seed the front yard. Some clumps of grass came up too easy. Wondering if I should just wait until the spring to treat or blast them now with Grub Ex or similarly recommended product?


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Decided to treat with Grub Ex..


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Read this

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Grub ex is a long lasting preventative from my understanding. Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer Plus is a fast kill with Dylox.


----------

